# Sims Custom Shop - Flip Flop Paint Job JEMS (2)



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just painted this Flip-Flop last week & thought you would enjoy seeing it. We built the body as well. I'll be putting it up for sale in the classifieds also. It changes about 10 different colors all depending on how you view it.


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 11, 2008)

And we did this for a customer a few weeks back


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 11, 2008)

Same guitar but assembled...


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those flip flops are the best I have ever seen. Retarded they are so good.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 11, 2008)

good god thats awesome


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Aug 11, 2008)

God damn, those are nice!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 11, 2008)

I fucking love this style of coloring!


----------



## darren (Aug 11, 2008)

That first one is unreal. 

And it makes me sad that you drilled holes and put a pickguard on that second one, regardless of the fact that it's a clear guard.


----------



## budda (Aug 11, 2008)

im not gonna even pretend, i want a sims flip flop les paul... damn.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are epic. I want one.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 11, 2008)

Woah - That's just too cool.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2008)

Those look awesome.  Nice work!


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 12, 2008)

What Simon said


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 12, 2008)

Your quality is retardedly good. The colours on the watermelon swirl are so rich and bold. Not sure if Herc is retired yet, but he can go now.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks amazing assembled. 8^|


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 12, 2008)

darren said:


> That first one is unreal.
> 
> And it makes me sad that you drilled holes and put a pickguard on that second one, regardless of the fact that it's a clear guard.



Glad everybody likes them. Just so you know we're going to start doing alot of flip-flop finishes & they'll run $499. As for drilling holes for a pickguard, we didn't do that. The customer is the one who assembled the guitar & did the drilling.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the shades of green the second one gives off, and orange for that matter.

Good work


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 12, 2008)

HOLY HOT DAMN


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait I'm confused... Is there any relationship between Patrick Sims and Martin Sims?

Because I've allways known Sims Customs to be the UK based company run by Martin Sims, which Vai, Billy Sheehan etc, get their LEDs fitted and stuff, and assumed this was the same company.

Is there any relationship between Sims Customs and Sims Custom Shop?


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Aug 12, 2008)

No. Just same last name. We're in the USA. We've been doing this since '81 & been painting guitars since '94. We are simscustomshop.com & simscustoms.com.....He is simscustom.com. We are also Sims Custom Shop and SimsCustoms on eBay. No relationship, just a coincedence that we both have the same lasts names & do the same kind of work.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 12, 2008)

Sims Custom Shop said:


> No. Just same last name. We're in the USA. We've been doing this since '81 & been painting guitars since '94. We are simscustomshop.com & simscustoms.com.....He is simscustom.com. We are also Sims Custom Shop and SimsCustoms on eBay. No relationship, just a coincedence that we both have the same lasts names & do the same kind of work.



Fair enough! Damn unlucky coincidence haha!

Either way, both your work looks damn impressive!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

Those flip tops are absolutely gorgeous. Especially the first one.


----------

